# Maquina de Soldar por resistencia...



## caliz23 (Dic 13, 2007)

Estoy tratando de hacer una maquina de soldar por resistencia.. la necesidad viene dada en vista que trabajo en una empresa de fabricacion de instrumentos entre ellos termomentros de dial.
los cuales utilizan el principio de un bimetalico es decir dos metales unidos que se contraen o dilatan dependiendo de la temp.. en esa contraccion y dilatacion hace mover la aguja. ahora bien.
la aguja y el bimetalico estan unidos por un perno de 1mm por un punto de soldadura electroestatica. y lo hacen en argentina la empresa se llama weisz instrumentos con una filia en venezuela y la casa matriz en arg. la empresa me ha pedido que disene y desarrolle un sistema de soldadura con puntos de electricidad en encontrado algo que no se si me sirva en otra web pero le lanzo la pregunta como podria hacerla? gracias a los que me puedan ayudar..

PD: por favor no sean ironicos diciendome que compre una hecha la idea es hacerla..


----------



## ciri (Dic 13, 2007)

caliz23 dijo:
			
		

> PD: por favor no sean ironicos diciendome que compre una hecha la idea es hacerla..



Lo irónico está en que esperes que te hagan el trabajo.. por ahí si das alguna idea o prototipo, te puedan ayudar... a ajustarla a tus necesidades..


----------



## caliz23 (Dic 13, 2007)

OK Amigo gracias por tu comentario aclaro soy informaciónrmatico no electronico.. no pretendo que nadie me haga el trabajo.. o es que aqui todos hacen las cosas porq que las necesitan en casa? no lo creo.. igual gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 13, 2007)

Una forma sensilla es reformando una soldadora comun de arco. 
Con esta generas suficiente corriente como para soldar por punto, los electrodos normalmente son de cobre refrigerados por circulacion de agua


----------



## pepechip (Dic 13, 2007)

si tienes una prensa le colocas los 2  electrodos, o bien puedes utilizar como prensa un taladro de sobremesa. 
supongo que si son piezas pequeñas no necesitaras mucho amperaje. si tienes algun transformador de 220v puedes quitarle el bobinado secundario, y en su lugar le das unas vueltas con cable de 6mm. puedes probar con unas 20 vueltas, y segun los resultados obtenidos tendras que ir adaptando.


----------



## Dano (Dic 13, 2007)

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/puntos/soldadura.htm

Saludos


----------



## caliz23 (Dic 14, 2007)

Gracias por sus comentarios voy a intentar lo que me dicen del transformador 240V para hacerlo lo de la direccion de cientificosaficionados.com ya lo he visto pero no me daba buena espina pero mi lo recominedan es porq si funciona la pregunta es.. Solo se quita el secundario y mas nada ?y lo 20 de las vueltas seran donde se le dan? la salida es la misma?


----------



## Dano (Dic 14, 2007)

Sobre el link de científicos aficionados, tomas un transformador de microondas, le quitas el secundario y le bobinas uno nuevo de 2 o 3 vueltas, el grosor del cable debe estar comprendido entre 10 y 15 mm.

Saludos


----------



## caliz23 (Dic 14, 2007)

Gracias estoy quitando la bobina secundaria


----------



## Inductor (Abr 4, 2008)

Saludos a todos, yo he trabajado mucho en la industria y conozco esas soldadoras en México las conocemos como punteadoras habria que agregarle un cilindro neumatico que presione las partes a soldar y las mantenga unidas hasta que termine la soldadora,y ademas un timer o circuito de tiempo de aplicacion de corriente usualmente milisegundos al terminas de soldar pasan unos milisegundos para dar tiempo al enfriado de la soldadura 

Las soldadoras industriales llevan enfriamiento por agua en los electrodos y en el transformador pero eso ya es extenderme mucho

Saludos.


----------

